

App Store scam - iTunes
http://s4.postimage.org/5otalrxms/scam.png

======
rbarooah
Interesting. I wonder if they did that and then bought it themselves a few
times to juice it into the list.

~~~
cllabs
I'd say that's exactly what happened.

There's no better App Store marketing that the top lists and on a slow week it
will only cost $125 (30% cut to Apple) * whatever number of sales it takes to
break the list. Much cheaper than a big ad campaign. Very smart way to game
the system.

~~~
ieefransi
I don't understand how this works ... what does this accomplish ?

They're remaining on the same spot in the list.

~~~
rbarooah
The list is 'top grossing'. You get there by having a high sales by dollar per
unit time. They put the price up and bought the app a few times. They get 70%
of what they paid back. And the app is suddenly grossing the same as a $0.99
app that's selling hundreds every minute. This launches it into the chart.
Then they drop the price and real customers see it and think it's a very
popular $0.99c app.

------
resilient
$449! Are they allowed to change prices at will just like that?

~~~
gonzopancho
yes

